# Training pups to tolerate brushing



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

I think you're doing a GREAT job and off to a good start with getting him exposed to the comb/brush. I DO think that if she tried using a comb, it might be a bit more gentle on him, and he might be more tolerable to it.. I know my pups prefer the comb STILL over the brush and they are 9 and 15 months.

What I believe matters is not what you accomplish with him, but HOW you accomplish it. In other words, you're making him believe that combing is a pleasurable experience.. so it will only get better from here, as he will soon realize that it just HAS to be done and you will not have it any other way.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds perfect to me, too. I found gradually I moved to presenting a treat once or twice during the session, then just at the end, and now just occasionally after a particularly long session. The main thing is to make it a happy time, not a battle.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Seems like you have it all under control. Good job! I do agree to slowly start lessening the treats...maybe one when you begin, one when you flip him over, then one at the end.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

This was very helpful to me! (will have puppy in 3 weeks) Thanks for posting this. It sounds like the treat helps to focus and also to distract, as well as give the experience a positive association.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like you are totally on the right track. I started with mine as a tiny puppy with lots of treats and very short brushing sessions. Over time, you can graduate to only a few treats and complete brushing sessions. Even now, I get the brush out and mine dances around in delight. Which is MUCH easier than having to chase the dog around the house!


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm still learning on the grooming process as well. The only thing I can add is that with a puppy it helps to do a little bit frequently rather than do a lot all at once. If she gets a bit frisky, I stop grooming and calm her down before I proceed again. 

The brushing, bathing and drying are going o.k. I am having a really tough time getting her to accept the clipper around her face. After many attempts, I have taken one successful swath. She looks a bit lopsided but at least it is progress. The nails are tough too. By the time I have the nail in position to trim, she pulls her foot back. 

Newbie poodle puppy grooming takes a LOT of patience.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've found the TapTap game really helpful for nail clipping. Touch the toes - treat. Gradually move on to holding the foot, and treating. Touching with the nail clippers, and treating. Tapping nails with the clippers and treating. Clipping just beyond the end of the nail, and treating. Then just the tiniest fragment of nail, and treat. Eventually you get to do all the nails on one foot for one treat - and then all the nails on all four feet, although I usually do the front one day and the back the next.

I used a similar approach to get Poppy more comfortable with having her feet clipped - it is still not her favourite thing, but is much easier than it used to be.


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, I'll give that a try. I'm a bit nervous around her nails because I know it is not good to cut too much and get the quick. I don't want to do anything that might accidently hurt her, particularly this early in our relationship lol.


----------



## zippersmith (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm just laughing at the "misting with Crown Royale."
If my wife were to do that to me I'd let her brush my hair... well that is if I had hair. :act-up: (I'll post some pics of us and the dogs)

But seriously... a mist to aid in brushing right? And I'm guessing the Crown Royale to scent the water?
Chris


----------



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL, Zipper, you're thinking of "Crown Royal," the whiskey.

This "Crown Royale" is a spray that eliminates static and detangles tangles. Specifically, most poodle owners use Crown Royale No. 3. Here's a link: Amazon.com: Crown Royale Magic Touch Grooming Spray-#3 Formula-ready to Use-16oz: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

I have yet to see anyone post how I did got Polo to like being combed and brushed. I would say "tolerate" really. When I first got him at about 15 weeks he would have heavy napping spells like most pups. Whenever he started to get sleepy I would put him in my lap and while I rubbed his head, ears and belly, I would comb him gently. I would sometimes give him treats, but I didn't feel the need to. Now he's 5 months old and whether I'm combing, brushing or bathing him, he holds still for me. It really is all about the initially experiences. Now I pick him up and comb him in a few minutes and he sits through it.
He also had to learn that being feisty with the comb won't stop it from happening. He liked to run his teeth along it, which is hilarious but gets in the way.. so a simple "stop that" and he will. My groomer friend said he used his teeth on her, but he listens to me almost each time I give him any command so I figure I should learn to groom him myself since that would be best for him emotionally. There is nothing I hated more than seeing dogs stress out at groomers when I worked there.


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

robin said:


> LOL, Zipper, you're thinking of "Crown Royal," the whiskey.
> 
> This "Crown Royale" is a spray that eliminates static and detangles tangles. Specifically, most poodle owners use Crown Royale No. 3. Here's a link: Amazon.com: Crown Royale Magic Touch Grooming Spray-#3 Formula-ready to Use-16oz: Kitchen & Dining


Lol. The first thing I thought of was the whiskey as well. Then I figured there were two Crown Royals but I did like the idea of a lightly whiskey-scented poodle. Of course, if there was too much enthusiastic self-licking, you would know why.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

zippersmith said:


> I'm just laughing at the "misting with Crown Royale."
> If my wife were to do that to me I'd let her brush my hair... well that is if I had hair. :act-up: (I'll post some pics of us and the dogs)
> 
> But seriously... a mist to aid in brushing right? And I'm guessing the Crown Royale to scent the water?
> Chris


LOL:rofl: zippersmith the first time I heard for this product Arreau another member was saying how she could not live with out it(she has Quincy who is in show coat) and I thought to myself she must be a lush too funny!

And yes it helps in brushing and keeping out the mats Crown Royale is the brand.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

*Crown Royal*



zippersmith said:


> I'm just laughing at the "misting with Crown Royale."
> :cheers2:
> But seriously... a mist to aid in brushing right? And I'm guessing the Crown Royale to scent the water?
> Chris


Crown Royal is a grooming spray for dogs. It is a funny name and causes many non grooming people to look at you strange when you are talking about using it. LOL


----------

